
A note on our lawsuit against Otto and Uber - AndyKelley
https://medium.com/waymo/a-note-on-our-lawsuit-against-otto-and-uber-86f4f98902a1#.rn405nxvf
======
AndyKelley
I didn't mean to submit this again. I was certain someone already submitted it
and I was trying to find the HN link by submitting it to new.

~~~
gus_massa
Don't worry. Medium adds a random tracking crap at the end of the URL that
confuses the HN deduplicator.

It was resubmitted 16 times, but none of the previous submissions gained any
traction (one has 10 upvotes, a few have 1 comment)
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=A%20note%20on%20our%20lawsuit%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=A%20note%20on%20our%20lawsuit%20against%20Otto%20and%20Uber&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)
The rules for duplications are not very clear, but I think this is not enough
to count as a previous successful submission.

Anyway, I guess this will also not get many upvotes.

